# Katies manor house (permission visit)



## sureshank (Aug 30, 2016)

Katie house was the 3rd explore of the day and key holder gave us a quick tour told us some history on the place which was very intresting then let us be and walk about on our own so this manor has 3 floors and couldnt tell you how many rooms it had has i lost count lol stunning places and some beautfiul pieces inside loved walking around this place. now here is a video and my pictures will be below 






Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## tazong (Aug 30, 2016)

Your photos are fantastic bud - really liked the video as well - good job - although the drum and bass at the end jarred me off lol


----------



## dirge (Aug 30, 2016)

Cracking shots and video as always bud!


----------



## sureshank (Aug 30, 2016)

tazong said:


> Your photos are fantastic bud - really liked the video as well - good job - although the drum and bass at the end jarred me off lol[/thatnks fella and lo, what drump and bass the song on my outro is a rock song called radioactive lol


----------



## smiler (Aug 30, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a permission visit, means you can take your time and not worry about noise or being spotted by nosy neighbours. 
Interesting place nicely photographed, Thanks


----------



## degenerate (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice work, I've like the look of this place


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 31, 2016)

I love this place, great to see it on here again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 31, 2016)

Very nice, well done on going there


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very worthwhile visit,you've got a great set of of shots and video.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Togitha (Aug 31, 2016)

I took part in a photoshoot here in August. I also accessed the school next door but it was rubbish and not worth bothering as it appears to be being converted into offices. Access was literally wide open but I think we set off some alarms so legged it back to Katie's house. 

I might do a report on it.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice house and it also pays to get permission because you took your time to get those perfect shots.


----------



## andylen (Aug 31, 2016)

Well photographed there son. Nice when you have time to take them and not rush around.


----------

